
Show HN: Transcrypt Python to JavaScript compiler can now include JSX - jacdeh
http://www.transcrypt.org?jsx
======
jacdeh
The Transcrypt v3.6.56 Python to JavaScript compiler can now delegate
translation of code fragments to any external tool. This enables embedding JSX
in your Python sourcecode.

